# Video # 6 is up and running...



## YoYoSpin (Oct 4, 2006)

Jeff just loaded up video # 6 from the Davidson LatheCraft lab. This one's a little different - turning and finishing a new kind of bottle stopper block I call 3-DResin. Dial in here to view the video: http://content.penturners.org/video/3Dresin_3.wmv

And, we're having an IAP benefit auction, where some of these new blocks are up for grabs. Dial in here to read all about it and place your bids! http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17922


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ed

Thank you for continuing to produce the videos.  The link, however, isn't working.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Stan - my booboo - the link is fixed now.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2006)

Ed, that's beautiful!  VERY cool!


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 4, 2006)

Excellent Ed, I really like the resin blanks,  Maybe a future video or tutorial of some sort on how you make the blanks themselves.  Thanks a lot for sharing!!!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 4, 2006)

G'Day ED fantastic work mate' l also have enjoyed your video's very much they are very helpfull' give your self a pat on the back well done mate []


----------



## Russb (Oct 4, 2006)

A great video, like all the others. It's really great of you to take you time to share you techniques. With this video we also get a lesson in negative rake scraping. I second Jerry's request, a video on how to cast blanks.
Thanks again.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 4, 2006)

Great video Ed!  How/where can I order these 3D resins?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The 3-DResin stopper blocks will be for sale through Arizona Silhouette within the next week. But, the one's that are on the IAP benefit auction are unique in terms of the opaque base color and will not be offered for sale.


----------



## bnoles (Oct 5, 2006)

Ed,

You have again outdone yourself on these videos.  As all the others have said, thanks so much for sharing them with us.  I have learned so much from them and you are a natural in front of the camera as well.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 5, 2006)

Another GREAT video Ed, keep them coming as I'm learning alot from you[][][]


----------



## kenwc (Oct 7, 2006)

Excellent video Ed. These PR blanks with rose are a great idea.  I'll be ordering a couple when Bill has them.

Captured Cobachans are also something I've been interested in doing.  I'm looking for some with grapes or wine bottles or some wine motif like the one you made in the tutoial on the AS site.


----------

